# Finally Here: 335mm 2-Piece Rear Brake Rotor Upgrade Kit for the 8J Audi TTRS!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED*

We're pleased to announce an Introductory Special on our new 335mm 2-Piece Rear Brake Rotor Upgrade Kit for the 8J Audi TTRS! :thumbup:

*Rear Brake Rotor Upgrade Kit, 8J Audi TTRS to C5 Audi RS6 Rotors, 335mm 2-Piece*

*Retail:* $1,295 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $925 + Shipping

*Introductory special pricing ends on 03/08/2014 or after the first 5 kits are sold, whichever comes first!*

​
034Motorsport is proud to offer our 335mm C5 Audi RS6 Rear Brake Rotor Upgrade Kit for the 8J Audi TTRS!

This kit is designed to upgrade the factory 1-piece 310mm rotors to larger 2-piece 335mm cross-drilled rotors from the C5 Audi RS6. This upgrade was extensively track-tested on the 034Motorsport Audi TTRS which swept the 2013 European Car Magazine Tuner GP. 

In addition to their larger diameter, the 2-piece cross-drilled rotors used in this kit match the front rotors found on the TTRS to give the car a more complete and proper "RS" look.

*Features:*

Larger 335mm 2-Piece Rear Rotors
Zinc-Plated Steel Adapter Brackets
High-Strength ARP Hardware
Cross-Drilled & Vented Rotors Will Finally Match Factory Front Brakes!
Extensively Track Tested on the 034Motorsport Audi TTRS
*What's Included:*

Genuine C5 Audi RS6 Rear Brake Rotor Pair (335x22)
Black Anodized Rotor Centering Rings
CNC Machined Steel Brake Caliper Carrier Adapters (Zinc Plated)
ARP 8740 Bolt Set
Brake Line Relocation O-Rings
*Fitment:*

2009 - 2013 Audi TTRS (8J)
*Installation Instructions:*

Click Here!

​
*Please Note:* The shipping price may seem a little high on this due to the size and weight of the rotors and adapters. This item has a calculated shipping weight of 35 pounds.

*Click Here to Order!*


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice looking set-up!!!


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you have a weight comparison?


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

primetime21 said:


> Do you have a weight comparison?


can't remember the weights of my kit which is the same,but they were lighter than the oem's


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

jaybyme said:


> can't remember the weights of my kit which is the same,but they were lighter than the oem's


Thanks! I figured they would be just wanted to know how much... I cut 5.7lbs per rear wheel on my B8 S4 with the JHM LW rotors but they were the same size... My Brembo fronts on the B8 rotor, caliper, carrier, etc were 8lbs per wheel lighter even though I went from 320MM to 380MM lol... thanks again!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

primetime21 said:


> Thanks! I figured they would be just wanted to know how much... I cut 5.7lbs per rear wheel on my B8 S4 with the JHM LW rotors but they were the same size... My Brembo fronts on the B8 rotor, caliper, carrier, etc were 8lbs per wheel lighter even though I went from 320MM to 380MM lol... thanks again!


I'll see if I can get weight comparisons of the two rotors... Just need to find some stock TTRS ones laying around.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Stock rotors weigh about 14.8 lbs


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Quick Update:* The price has increased on the rotors from Audi, but we still have one kit left at the introductory price.

Unless the price for the rotors decreases, retail for the kit moving forward will be $1,295.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Jan 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> *Quick Update:* The price has increased on the rotors from Audi, but we still have one kit left at the introductory price.
> 
> Unless the price for the rotors decreases, retail for the kit moving forward will be $1,295.


Tempting... What is shipping to Toronto, Canada? TIA


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

[KRAFTIG] said:


> Tempting... What is shipping to Toronto, Canada? TIA


FedEx Economy should be around $85 or so, but our website can give you an exact quote for your address.


----------



## dodongjuan (Feb 2, 2014)

looks like price is back to normal


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

All of the kits available at the introductory special pricing have been sold! Thank you for the orders. 



dodongjuan said:


> looks like price is back to normal


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

I would like a proper floating FRONT rotor please


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Craac said:


> I would like a proper floating FRONT rotor please


Here you go (floating and directional): http://www.racingbrake.com/Audi-TT-RS-FRONT-2012-p/2211-381.htm

$1,033 on Amazon. Replacement wear surfaces are ~$600 direct from Racing Brake. 

I'll be running these at the track this weekend for the first time.

vs. stock:


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

Marty said:


> Here you go (floating and directional): http://www.racingbrake.com/Audi-TT-RS-FRONT-2012-p/2211-381.htm
> 
> $1,033 on Amazon. Replacement wear surfaces are ~$600 direct from Racing Brake.
> 
> ...


I have seen these, they look nice. However, I do hear that pad material will build and cause vibrations. I just want some more options. $1000 is pretty pricey for a set of rotors. 

I am sick of the stock rotors. I am currently driving around on a set of warped stock rotors with 1 track day and less than 1000 miles...

Let us know how they do at the track.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Craac said:


> I have seen these, they look nice. However, I do hear that pad material will build and cause vibrations. I just want some more options. $1000 is pretty pricey for a set of rotors.
> 
> I am sick of the stock rotors. I am currently driving around on a set of warped stock rotors with 1 track day and less than 1000 miles...
> 
> Let us know how they do at the track.


Are you sure that your rotors are warped, and you're not just feeling pad deposition?

We've pushed our TT-RS incredible hard on-track with stock rotors... Both Gary Sheehan and Christian Miller have put down some incredible lap times in the RS, which has repeatedly seen brake rotor temps over 1300F, and the rotors have not warped. We have run into brake pad deposition, which can feel like a warped rotor.

Here's a quick pic of our stock front rotors getting toasty:


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Are you sure that your rotors are warped, and you're not just feeling pad deposition?
> 
> We've pushed our TT-RS incredible hard on-track with stock rotors... Both Gary Sheehan and Christian Miller have put down some incredible lap times in the RS, which has repeatedly seen brake rotor temps over 1300F, and the rotors have not warped. We have run into brake pad deposition, which can feel like a warped rotor.
> 
> Here's a quick pic of our stock front rotors getting toasty:


Wow, that is impressive.

To answer the question. NO, I am not sure that they are warped. They do feel warped though. I probably just need to play around with pad compounds to get the deposits off the rotors. The vibration is less noticealbe after switching to my street ceramic compound pad. Now that you mention it, this is not the first time that my rotors have felt warped. I guess I just need to give it time...:banghead:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Craac said:


> Wow, that is impressive.
> 
> To answer the question. NO, I am not sure that they are warped. They do feel warped though. I probably just need to play around with pad compounds to get the deposits off the rotors. The vibration is less noticealbe after switching to my street ceramic compound pad. Now that you mention it, this is not the first time that my rotors have felt warped. I guess I just need to give it time...:banghead:


The good news is that it's probably just pad deposition then! :thumbup:

The front brakes are actually quite impressive from what we've seen in testing, and we will have some more braking-related improvements coming out soon.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The good news is that it's probably just pad deposition then! :thumbup:
> 
> The front brakes are actually quite impressive from what we've seen in testing, and we will have some more braking-related improvements coming out soon.


this is good to hear considering the passenger side's vaning is backwards. 
we'll find out how they do with pagid blacks(so far it feels like too much initial bite) and 275 hoosier at laguna this weekend. that is if we get any dry time.


----------



## mike'sttrs (May 7, 2013)

I had some vibrations about 6 months after the dealer put the new pads and rotors on from the service bulletin (noisy brakes). I had done 0 track time and still had vibrations. Since I knew I would probably do some track time later this spring/summer, I bought some Carbotech track pads and used them to clean the rotors. Then I reinstalled the factory pads. Now, no vibrations at all. The key is not to heat up the track pads such that they transfer any pad material to the rotors. Plenty of cooling time in between brake applications when cleaning the rotors.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

mike'sttrs said:


> I had some vibrations about 6 months after the dealer put the new pads and rotors on from the service bulletin (noisy brakes). I had done 0 track time and still had vibrations. Since I knew I would probably do some track time later this spring/summer, I bought some Carbotech track pads and used them to clean the rotors. Then I reinstalled the factory pads. Now, no vibrations at all. The key is not to heat up the track pads such that they transfer any pad material to the rotors. Plenty of cooling time in between brake applications when cleaning the rotors.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Interesting comments on the warping. Same thing happened to me after 1000 miles of daily driving after Audi replaced the fronts via the TSB. Audi refused to replace under warranty due to the car being chipped. Strange that 1000 miles would have pad buildup. And the backwards passenger is just retarded. Audi saving money I guess. Isn't the tt the only RS with the backwards passenger rotor?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

My rotors feel warped too. I ran the snot out of the original ones with no problem. The new ones after the TSB warped after just a couple thousand miles.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Any estimates on when these will ship out?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Any estimates on when these will ship out?


We're waiting on more rotors at the moment. If your order ha't gone out yet, it should be ready Monday or Wednesday when we receive more shipments. :thumbup:

I apologize for the delay!


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Availability*

Sir, do you still have the set of big brake disc for the introductory price?

I'm broke and I want one.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Ginovega said:


> Sir, do you still have the set of big brake disc for the introductory price?
> 
> I'm broke and I want one.


http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...Audi-TTRS!&p=84946281&viewfull=1#post84946281


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> Sir, do you still have the set of big brake disc for the introductory price?
> 
> I'm broke and I want one.


Unfortunately they are no longer available at the introductory price. We sold out of inventory, and due to the price increase from Audi we had to increase the retail price.


----------



## vertex 1 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Does this kit fit the 8J TTS...?*

Hi: Just want to know if this kit would fit the 8J TTS (mine is a 2010)

Thanks for your time!!


----------

